# تصنيع التكسابون



## hany ss (20 أبريل 2014)

مشروع تصنيع التكسابون 


هل احد عندة فكرة عن تصنيع التكسابون 
نتناقش لان يوجد عندى ملف عن تصنيع التكساون


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 أبريل 2014)

الاخ dulcemohamed خبير فى هذا المجال نتمنى ان تكون المناقشة علمية وان تثمر على معلومات قيمه


----------



## dulcemohamed (22 أبريل 2014)

تسلم يا استاذنا الله يكرمك استاذ عبدالقادر 
استاذ هانى اتفضل اى سؤال انا تحت امرك


----------



## hany ss (23 أبريل 2014)

Lauryl alcohol + sulfuric acid ------> hydrogen lauryl sulfate
hydrogen lauryl sulfate + Sodium carbonate ------> Sodium lauryl sulfate
C12H25OH + H2SO4 ------> C12H25HSO4
C12H25HSO4 + Na2CO3 ------> NaC12H25SO4


----------



## hany ss (23 أبريل 2014)

دية حاجة كدة وسوف نتناقش وسوف نعد موضوع كاملة عن الطريقة والنسب


----------



## hany ss (23 أبريل 2014)

فى منه مادة مستخرجة من البترول ومادة التانية من جوز الهند Lauryl alcohol


----------



## hany ss (23 أبريل 2014)

الاخ dulcemohamed


----------



## dulcemohamed (23 أبريل 2014)

الاخ هانى صناعه التكسابون صوديوم لوريل سلفيت او صوديوم لوريل ايثوكسى سلفيت تعتمد على تفاعل فاتى الكحول او فاتى الكحول ايثوكسيليت مه عامل سلفنه sulphonating agent اشهرهم ثلاثى اكسيد الكبريت و كلورو سلفوريك اسيد والاوليم ثلاثى اوكسيد الكبريت ذاءب فى حمض كبريتيك مركز كل عامل سلفنه ليه اسلوب معين فى التفاعل وظروف التفاعل لكن عموما اشهرهم واحدثهم واقلهم تكلفه هو السلفنه عن طريق ثلاثى اكسيد الكبريت مذاب فى هواء جاف .
التفاعل يكون تفاعل اتزان بمعنى انه عند تكون الحمض المقابل يجب معادلته مباشره لمنع تحلله الى المتفاعلات مره اخرى.
عمليه التبريد والحراره هامه جدا اثناء التصنيع ويجب التحكم فيها بشكل دقيق لانه لو فشلت عمليه التحكم فى الحراره والتبريد يتكون مع التكسابون العديد من المواد السامه والضاره بالاضافه لاحتمال احتراق المواد .
دى العمليه باختصار لو فى وقت نبقى نشرح كل جزءيه بتفاصيل اكبر


----------



## hany ss (24 أبريل 2014)

ياريت الشرح وهرفع الملف لتوضيح


----------



## ramadankhaled (1 مايو 2014)

الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خير اريد معرفة كيفية ذوبان التكسابون او مااقصدة كيفية زيادة التركيز او توضيح اقصي ذوبانية للتكسابون (اعلي تركيز)


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

لاذابة التكسابون سريعا يضاف اليه كمية من ملح الطعام ثم يقلب جيدا ثم يضاف اليه الماء


----------



## أحمد.مبروك (1 نوفمبر 2016)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة استاذ hany ss

انا اسمى احمد من القاهرة . ومحتاج استشارة حضرتك 
انا عايز اعمل مصنع صغير لانتاج التكسابون . وقرأت كلام حضرتك على منتدى المهندسين العرب

برجاء من حضرتك الاهتمام

ممكن حضرتك تبعتلى رقم تليفونك و انا هاتصل بحضرتك

انا اسمى احمد مبروك
تليفونى : 01008980005


----------

